# Nausea with DP/DR



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

My DP/DR has gotten worse last night and today, and I just feel a lot of nausea. Does anyone else have this? It's like my head is light headed sometimes, and I am a bit dizzy.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

Gundly said:


> My DP/DR has gotten worse last night and today, and I just feel a lot of nausea. Does anyone else have this? It's like my head is light headed sometimes, and I am a bit dizzy.


My DR would get so bad that not only did I feel dizzy, I felt like I was going to pass out. It really made me start obsessing about my blood sugar, and if I actually had sugar problems. All that has passed now, and I am doing much better. But yes, DR/DP can make you sick, dizzy, light-headed and all the above.


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

I've had it before, but not for a while now. I'm dizzy every day.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

The nausea could just be the anxiety. When I get bad Anxiety/Panic one of my main symptoms is nausea.


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that it does not last forever, and that I am not the only one to feel dizzy


----------



## diamonds&rust (Apr 9, 2011)

I had nausea for about six months straight, every day. It wasn't very bad, but bad enough to make me lose weight since I didn't feel like eating.

I had signs of DID at that time, and nausea was one part of it.


----------

